# How old are you, then?



## ZDP-189

​
*Babes or Grandpas, which are you? (identity not shown)*

Under 209720.04%Over 20, but under 308818.18%Over 30, but under 408216.94%Over 40, but under 509920.45%Over 5011824.38%


----------



## ZDP-189

joseph_curwen asked me top set up a poll to figure out how old people here are. I'd love to find out too. The poll is a 'private poll' so your name isn't shown by the forum software.


----------



## joseph_curwen

Thank you


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm 67 going on 14.







*

*_ I have a bicycle, a Red Ryder BB gun, and lots of slingshots. _


----------



## ZDP-189

Chronological age, not reading age, please.


----------



## joseph_curwen

By the way, my body will be 39 years old at the end of the month


----------



## ZDP-189

Nobody admitting to being under 30? Looks like we're a bunch of geezers!


----------



## Gandolphin

15 <-"


----------



## mxred91

I am 53. I suspected most slingshot fans were older, just because, since computers became widespread, kids spent less time outside. Seems like there may be more younger shooters in Europe.

But only an Over 50 category? So I am in with the Old Guys in their 60's (I can say that cause I not 60 yet). Just kidding.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

joseph_curwen said:


> By the way, my body will be 39 years old at the end of the month


I'm 29 on October the 30th.


----------



## dgui

Im Old enough to be Lokkin for a place to fall and I just might do it right now .


----------



## Sam

I'm in the <20 category - but I ain't revealin' my age!
















*PS: This is my first post on my new laptop! *


----------



## ZDP-189

You mean < ?


----------



## joseph_curwen

ZDP-189 said:


> You mean < ?


I hope so


----------



## Sam

LOL, yeah I meant < sorry!


----------



## jmplsnt

34 but feel 80


----------



## Sam

jmplsnt said:


> 34 but feel 80


loool, how so?


----------



## Performance Catapults

lordy lordy...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Just turned 45!!! That's old enough to want to start slowing down on this aging thing!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

Just turned 27


----------



## The Gopher

I'm 28. and generally i agree with the younger generation (at least in america) doing less outside activities...except for this North Dakota boy, growing up my friends all had the first nintendos, and stuff but i still liked to make mud pies, catch frogs and go fishin'. Havn't changed much, still don't play video games, still fish, have taken up traditional archery and bow making, slingshots, etc. and since i have a 2.5 year old boy and a 6 month old boy, i'm guessing mud pies might be making a comback too!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

i'm 33..


----------



## JoergS

I am 45, and don't feel old at all. In fact I am stronger than I was at 25.

Jörg


----------



## rlm

I'm 67 and feeling like I'm a lot younger.


----------



## powelly

I'm 15







I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


----------



## USASlingshot

powelly said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Nice to know Devan and I are known







we are also 15 and we show what kids can do at such a young age


----------



## Jaybird

I'm 70 sometimes I feel 80 sometimes 20 Had a full time job and a part time tree service.Retired from my full time job 12 years ago.Having a ball doing what I want to do.Can still do everything but do it slower than 30 years ago.


----------



## harpersgrace

49, somedays I feel like 17 but then my body reminds me I'm not by making me feel 90


----------



## dgui

USASlingshot said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Nice to know Devan and I are known







we are also 15 and we show what kids can do at such a young age








[/quote]

Good to know your up to snuff and you dont have a saggy baggy draggy behind like most of the punks over in this area that are basically good for absolutly no-thing.


----------



## USASlingshot

dgui said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Nice to know Devan and I are known







we are also 15 and we show what kids can do at such a young age








[/quote]

Good to know your up to snuff and you dont have a saggy baggy draggy behind like most of the punks over in this area that are basically good for absolutly no-thing.
[/quote]
I don't sit at home all day and do nothing. But I'm kinda guilty because some days I'm super lazy and do nothing


----------



## pelleteer

40 going on 10...


----------



## e~shot




----------



## huey224

yay i think im the youngest on the forum!


----------



## Deimos

i'm 24


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hey Eyshot, was 34 a eye test, or was it 84, or was it? What the heck, I am too old to read it, but I still drive, Hmmmm -- Tex


----------



## Sam

powelly said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Aye! We live in a society were 1/4 of people are clinically obese, with complex surgical operations like the gastric bypass being performed by our _National Health Service _on a routine basis!


----------



## 919h

46 for me but 20 in my head !

still crazy on my motobike or with my slingshot !

ask my children .....!


----------



## philly

69 in November. Feel great, just retired in July.
Philly


----------



## USASlingshot

Sam said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Aye! We live in a society were 1/4 of people are clinically obese, with complex surgical operations like the gastric bypass being performed by our _National Health Service _on a routine basis!









[/quote]

technicaly i am obese







but since my muscle mass is pretty high for 15 i think im good lol


----------



## Nico

I dont have a problem with revealing my age I'm 35 and have been active with slingshots resorteras since I was 7 years old..


----------



## frosty2

The Gopher said:


> I'm 28. and generally i agree with the younger generation (at least in america) doing less outside activities...except for this North Dakota boy, growing up my friends all had the first nintendos, and stuff but i still liked to make mud pies, catch frogs and go fishin'. Havn't changed much, still don't play video games, still fish, have taken up traditional archery and bow making, slingshots, etc. and since i have a 2.5 year old boy and a 6 month old boy, i'm guessing mud pies might be making a comback too!


Your gonna have fun Gopher. My first boy was born when I was 37 my second at 38. I was like a second childhood for me. Get a good camera and do a lot of camping, fishing, hunting and just goofing-off. I'm going to be 58 on October 25 and they both just stated college. Oh yea, save up lots of money, you'll need it.
frosty2


----------



## Chugosh

I'm 42. I still cannot hit with any of my slingshots.

(Coke can at ten yards. Or five, for that matter.)

Of course I only took to slingshots in the last year or so.


----------



## harpersgrace

Chugosh said:


> I'm 42. I still cannot hit with any of my slingshots.
> 
> (Coke can at ten yards. Or five, for that matter.)
> 
> Of course I only took to slingshots in the last year or so.










try a bigger can


----------



## dragonmaster

Not shure have to ask my better half but she says 10.


----------



## Dayhiker

body 65 and advancing, mind 15 and regressing


----------



## e~shot

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey Eyshot, was 34 a eye test, or was it 84, or was it? What the heck, I am too old to read it, but I still drive, Hmmmm -- Tex


Ooh, it is 34, Sorry for the trouble, I'll thank God if I can hit that target 84!


----------



## haertig

I'm only 35. Technically 0x35. I switched from the the decimal (base 10) numbering system to hex (base 16) as I aged. "35" sounds better than my decimal age. I just don't always tell people my 35 is in hex.


----------



## The Gopher

thanks for the advice frosty, i plan on doing all the things you mentioned. in fact my 2.5 year old asked me to go camping this weekend. we have things goign on but i am planning on setting the tent up in the backyard.


----------



## Sam

haertig said:


> I'm only 35. Technically 0x35. I switched from the the decimal (base 10) numbering system to hex (base 16) as I aged. "35" sounds better than my decimal age. I just don't always tell people my 35 is in hex.


Lol I shan't reveal your age to the mathematically illiterate, but you're not that old mate seriously!


----------



## danny358

nearly 29 going on 15 lol.


----------



## Chugosh

harpersgrace said:


> I'm 42. I still cannot hit with any of my slingshots.
> 
> (Coke can at ten yards. Or five, for that matter.)
> 
> Of course I only took to slingshots in the last year or so.










try a bigger can
[/quote]

Gonna try pie tins. Need a big enough target to build skill and confidence.


----------



## PandaMan

powelly said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


and me. I'm only 14.


----------



## Marbles

I AM 67 AND LOVIN IT CONSIDERING THE ALTERNATIVE!


----------



## snakeshack

I just turned 44, and I see I'm a part of the largest group. I TOLD my wife that playing with slingshots didn't make me a big kid! She told me it just shows that there are a lot of big kids my age. LOL!


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## GreyOwl

JoergS said:


> I am 45, and don't feel old at all. In fact I am stronger than I was at 25.
> 
> Jörg


Hello Jörg,

can you post a pic of you when you were less stronger ?

I'm kidding of course, sorry.

Thank you so much for your very interesting and impressive vids on your channel.

(I'm 54)


----------



## Tom Krein

I turn the BIG 40 next year.... Where did the years go?

I guess its all down hill from here!










Tom


----------



## posoloaca

I`m 23 and I feel like I was not born in the right place (country)


----------



## slingshot 0703

i am 14


----------



## Darb

Mentally I'm 29, but my body's been around the Sun 47 times now, indicating an 18 year discrepancy. After careful consideration, I've determined that the discrepancy can be explained by mental time moving differently in dreamspace while my body remains trapped in normal spacetime.

BTW, I'm sorry to ruin everyone's day with this revelation, but I'm afraid that you're all figments of my imagination. Sorry about that.


----------



## philly

69 on November 9 th.


----------



## Sam

I'm 21...in base 8


----------



## philly

Sam, where u been? Missed you posts.


----------



## Darb

Ditto.


----------



## NoSugarRob

philly said:


> Sam, where u been? Missed you posts.


Ditto 2


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

He's not 21. And I had noticed a lack of posts too.


----------



## Sam

philly said:


> He's not 21. And I had noticed a lack of posts too.


Aww you've made my day guys!







To answer your question: I've basically found myself somewhat overloaded with work from college, my computing teacher abruptly revealed that he has entered me for this year's Computing Olympiad (I've been forced to do the Maths one for the last four years running!







... I can only imagine the computing ones being even worse in terms of Geek density!)







Anyway I've found myself writing several thousand word essays on Freud, writing programs for computing π to ridiculous degrees and calculus, etc! 


And and Bunny, if you highlight the portion of text after my last post, you'll see that I gave my age in base 8, or Oct!


----------



## Darb

Sam said:


> ... I've found myself writing several thousand word essays on Freud ...


I thought Sigmoid Fraud was a fake proctologist.


----------



## bowmad

im 18 stuck in a 38 yr old body. but i have 5 kids from 10 to 20 they keep me young.


----------



## brockfnsamson

I'm 40, don't really have a funny way to say it but I'm not in denial, I think of age as a achievement, a lot of people don't make it this far, so i'ts like I'm winning a one man race, wait their I did have something funny to say.


----------



## Sam

Darb said:


> ... I've found myself writing several thousand word essays on Freud ...


I thought Sigmoid Fraud was a fake proctologist.
[/quote]

LOL, among other things.







He did conjecture a lot of things which are now clearly bull-faeces, but not all of his work has been refuted. I believe Psychoanalysis is still practised quite a lot over in the states right?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I did not say when it happened, but I am now a year older at 74. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Jaydbot

Gandolphin said:


> 15 <-"


hey Brother....what kind of Slingshots do you shoot in Eretz Yisoroel?


----------



## elf.bowman

Seems I am rather young here?


----------



## ZDP-189

We are all young, but some are younger than others.


----------



## tekwyzrd




----------



## Holzwurm

Gonna turn 49 soon after Xmas(







) , but yet feeling ready for a fast retirement ,..............at least some folks say , that I do look younger , even though my hair slowly turns grey .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## HOE

Almost 23.


----------



## Garypco

i was 35 last week....well nov 12th lol.... it was all a bit blurry tbh anyhow im still a little **** and probably act about 15


----------



## THWACK!

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm 67 going on 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *_ I have a bicycle, a Red Ryder BB gun, and lots of slingshots. _


Me too!


----------



## THWACK!

philly said:


> 69 in November. Feel great, just retired in July.
> Philly


Congratulations on your retirement! Hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine.

Question: Is Islip like harelip?


----------



## bunnymansp

mxred91 said:


> I am 53. I suspected most slingshot fans were older, just because, since computers became widespread, kids spent less time outside. Seems like there may be more younger shooters in Europe.
> 
> But only an Over 50 category? So I am in with the Old Guys in their 60's (I can say that cause I not 60 yet). Just kidding.


im rarely on this thing me and my friends always are up to somthing wether it be starting a fire with sticks which we did or shooting acorns at each other


----------



## Rayshot

TRUE STORY at least the beginning-

It all started when I was quite young, 10ish. Upon coming downstairs to the kitchen and starting to eat my bowl of cereal, my mother interrupts my childhood musings and asks me if I knew what day it was? After a few moments of thinking







, I said "







Uh, no." Whereupon she said; "It's your birthday!"

So you see, since then it is only another day and I still don't know what my real age is. I know I was born in 1963 and I still keep putting off the math. But I do know, I am stuck at heart in my 20's somewhere, thankfully not in wisdom, Great combination!!

So that makes me......? Who are the math whizzes here?


----------



## philly

Makes you like the rest of us. Young At Heart. Not a bad thing.
Philly


----------



## dragonmaster

Rayshot said:


> TRUE STORY at least the beginning-
> 
> It all started when I was quite young, 10ish. Upon coming downstairs to the kitchen and starting to eat my bowl of cereal, my mother interrupts my childhood musings and asks me if I knew what day it was? After a few moments of thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I said "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no." Whereupon she said; "It's your birthday!"
> 
> So you see, since then it is only another day and I still don't know what my real age is. I know I was born in 1963 and I still keep putting off the math. But I do know, I am stuck at heart in my 20's somewhere, thankfully not in wisdom, Great combination!!
> 
> So that makes me......? Who are the math whizzes here?


that funny because in my mind witch is far far away I think I'm getting younger I'm the same age as you and still don't know how young that is.


----------



## PJB21

great to see alot of the younger shooters here are from the uk

im the reverse of many of you, physically im 19 however i look, act and feel closer to 25 so going the other way... its weird, i feel so young but i guess that just means ive got alot of years ahead to develop slingshots =)


----------



## Tex-Shooter

hmmm, I suspect that there were not many old Indians, because the cracking of their joints warned there enemies. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## TML

USASlingshot said:


> I'm 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


Nice to know Devan and I are known







we are also 15 and we show what kids can do at such a young age








[/quote]

Aw Yeah im right there with you guys


----------



## ERdept

44 baby!, a caliber for each year.


----------



## My plague

15 Come the 22nd


----------



## haertig

I just added three of my friends to the slingshot fold, with some gift A+ Rough-n-Ready's. The youngest is 53, next up 62, then the oldest is 73. One more friend that I have to mail his Rough-n-Ready to is also 53. I just turned 54 myself. Us old guys rule!

p.s. - The oldest of the bunch, the 73 year old, is the one working hardest on learning his new slingshot. We're getting together day after tomorrow so I can show him a few of the things I've learned over the last few months since I got into slingshots.


----------



## ZDP-189

Rayshot said:


> TRUE STORY at least the beginning-
> 
> It all started when I was quite young, 10ish. Upon coming downstairs to the kitchen and starting to eat my bowl of cereal, my mother interrupts my childhood musings and asks me if I knew what day it was? After a few moments of thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I said "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no." Whereupon she said; "It's your birthday!"
> 
> So you see, since then it is only another day and I still don't know what my real age is. I know I was born in 1963 and I still keep putting off the math. But I do know, I am stuck at heart in my 20's somewhere, thankfully not in wisdom, Great combination!!
> 
> So that makes me......? Who are the math whizzes here?


-27 +/- 100


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> TRUE STORY at least the beginning-
> 
> It all started when I was quite young, 10ish. Upon coming downstairs to the kitchen and starting to eat my bowl of cereal, my mother interrupts my childhood musings and asks me if I knew what day it was? After a few moments of thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I said "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no." Whereupon she said; "It's your birthday!"
> 
> So you see, since then it is only another day and I still don't know what my real age is. I know I was born in 1963 and I still keep putting off the math. But I do know, I am stuck at heart in my 20's somewhere, thankfully not in wisdom, Great combination!!
> 
> So that makes me......? Who are the math whizzes here?


-27 +/- 100
[/quote]


----------



## AJT

Im 15


----------



## İlkay

Oh my, average age here is something like 40 here. Thats way cool, having someone mature to look after us youngsters.







I am 25 years old, and I will fight tooth and nail to hide my age IRL. You see I am still attending classes in University and sometimes telling them girls "Oh I am 25." is really counterproductive.


----------



## JoergS

Well, I think youth is overrated.

I feel so much better now, at 45, than I felt at 25. I have a great woman, a great place to live, enough money to buy everything I want. Had none of that when I was 25.

Yes, I do have my sorrows and worries, but I had some as well at 25.

Getting older is not something I am afraid of at all. I will try to have a good time every day. Won't always work, but in general it's a good concept. Slingshots are a big part of it, right now.

Jörg


----------



## John McKean

Just turned 65 last week ! But several weeks before that I set 4 world weightlifting records (open and age class) in a big world meet, and have an equally adept training partner who recently turned 83 ! Now,getting back to the slingshot, as I did in my early teens, I'm feeling like 15 again!


----------



## SLiuGraphite

I'm turning 17 next month! I seem to be into things that most people my age aren't into. I love the wilderness survival type things i even carry around an altoids survival tin to school *shhh* and knives are always fun to have. Gotta save up for some Busses and Ferhmans!


----------



## AJT

With the utter most respect, I do not really think that any of you guys seem very "old" , as you all look to be having such a great and enjoyable time with slingshots etc.....that the saying...."young at heart"....fits in perfectly









It is very interesting that there is a very wide range of age groups contributing and using this forum, even shrimps like me which are a little younger than 20 hahaha.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## dean hinckley

im almost 18, i love to play video games, but only with friends, not by myself, and i love the computer like the rest of my generation. but nothin beats the clang of hitting a metal can with somethin shot out of a sling shot. its magical​


----------



## Rayshot

dean hinckley said:


> im almost 18, i love to play video games, but only with friends, not by myself, and i love the computer like the rest of my generation. but nothin beats the clang of hitting a metal can with somethin shot out of a sling shot. its magical​


It's good to hear that.


----------



## Gene

Some of my favorite quotes on age are:

"Aww, youth is wasted on the wrong people!" (Grumpy neighbor in "It's A Wonderful Life")

"You don't have any sense at all till you turn 40!" (My dear departed Grandmother)

And finally, Hunter S. Thompson: "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming 'Wow! What a Ride!'"

How does all this relate? Because I'm 44 now, 45 in February. And I am happier with myself, more comfortable in my body, and more content with my life than I ever was when I was young! My only regret is that I didn't know what I know now, back when I had the energy and opportunities to do something about it!

But I'm proud of my age - I had to work hard to get here! And I know too many who never made it due to bad luck or bad choices. I intend to make the next 40 years TWICE as fun as the last 40 years!

Funny I should run across this thread today, because I was accused this morning of being in a mid-life crisis because of my interest in slingshots! My answer was, "It's not a mid-life crisis, it's a mid-life awakening!"







I am getting away from the computer and off my rear-end, going outside and working with my hands, making something that is useful and fun, and might even feed my family someday. Sounds like a win win WIN situation to me!

Gene Ballou.


----------



## Rayshot

Gene said:


> Some of my favorite quotes on age are:
> 
> "Aww, youth is wasted on the wrong people!" (Grumpy neighbor in "It's A Wonderful Life")
> 
> "You don't have any sense at all till you turn 40!" (My dear departed Grandmother)
> 
> And finally, Hunter S. Thompson: "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming 'Wow! What a Ride!'"
> 
> How does all this relate? Because I'm 44 now, 45 in February. And I am happier with myself, more comfortable in my body, and more content with my life than I ever was when I was young! My only regret is that I didn't know what I know now, back when I had the energy and opportunities to do something about it!
> 
> But I'm proud of my age - I had to work hard to get here! And I know too many who never made it due to bad luck or bad choices. I intend to make the next 40 years TWICE as fun as the last 40 years!
> 
> Funny I should run across this thread today, because I was accused this morning of being in a mid-life crisis because of my interest in slingshots! My answer was, "It's not a mid-life crisis, it's a mid-life awakening!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting away from the computer and off my rear-end, going outside and working with my hands, making something that is useful and fun, and might even feed my family someday. Sounds like a win win WIN situation to me!
> 
> Gene Ballou.


Three cheers for Gene and all who agree with his commentary!!


----------



## josephlys

I'm 21, and I love the outdoors, hunting, and vermin shooting. Age will catch up with everyone, so I want to live life to the fullest.


----------



## Rayshot

josephlys said:


> I'm 21, and I love the outdoors, hunting, and vermin shooting. Age will catch up with everyone, so I want to live life to the fullest.


Great mind set.

The critical part of that mind set is to always monitor the good attitude as to whether life's trials, frustrations, or trauma takes a bite out of your desire in living to the fullest. If you notice the details of life eating away at the good desire of living life to the fullest, fight back tooth and nail to keep that good attitude. I recommend doing it morally.


----------



## ONESHOT68

21 + VAT (in other words..........42)

Or as I like to say "Old enough to know better..........Young enough not to give a F**k"


----------



## smitty

There is truly hope for the future of mankind after all my worrying about it !









dean hinckley said:


> im almost 18, i love to play video games, but only with friends, not by myself, and i love the computer like the rest of my generation. but nothin beats the clang of hitting a metal can with somethin shot out of a sling shot. its magical​


----------



## Sam

ONESHOT68 said:


> 21 + VAT (in other words..........42)
> 
> Or as I like to say "Old enough to know better..........Young enough not to give a F**k"


VAT is 20%... way too much still!


----------



## ONESHOT68

Sam said:


> 21 + VAT (in other words..........42)
> 
> Or as I like to say "Old enough to know better..........Young enough not to give a F**k"


VAT is 20%... way too much still!








[/quote]

I like to stay one step ahead of the rest.....lol


----------



## Tom Hudson

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm 67 going on 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *_ I have a bicycle, a Red Ryder BB gun, and lots of slingshots. _


beats the **** out of my 64! but i only have a few slingshots and a whole bunch or bb guns
twhudsonengraver.com


----------



## Tom Hudson

mxred91 said:


> I am 53. I suspected most slingshot fans were older, just because, since computers became widespread, kids spent less time outside. Seems like there may be more younger shooters in Europe.
> 
> But only an Over 50 category? So I am in with the Old Guys in their 60's (I can say that cause I not 60 yet). Just kidding.


popular in Europe because they can't own firearms - thats why airguns are also so popular - i've had a couple of Air rifles custom built for me in the UK - great stuff - expensive & built to stay that way - tom
www.twhudsonengraver.com


----------



## Tom Hudson

A+ Slingshots said:


> Just turned 45!!! That's old enough to want to start slowing down on this aging thing!!!


A+ - i don't know how to tell you this but to tell you straight up - the next 45 will go at the speed of light! i don't know the guy in the mirror - tom
www.twhudsonengraver.com


----------



## SickPythons

I'm 27 and I work for the State of Connecticut. All of my co-workers are ages 50+
Its a huge change going from a sub 30 military to this environment. I think they have been a good influence though. I have been tasting beer, not drinking it. I've started carving and going back to school. I won't tell them that, though.


----------



## Felicko

huey224 said:


> yay i think im the youngest on the forum!


You sure? I'm pretty sure I am.

Nicholas


----------



## Egregious Ed

I am 60, but some part of me never grew up. My memories of sitting on the seawall with a slingshot baiting rats into view with scraps of white bread are among the best of my youth, and I have a better slingshot and much better ammo now.


----------



## THWACK!

Chugosh said:


> I'm 42. I still cannot hit with any of my slingshots.
> 
> (Coke can at ten yards. Or five, for that matter.)
> 
> Of course I only took to slingshots in the last year or so.


hmmmmmmmmmmmm, maybe a trashcan lid???

Do as the rest of us do,just keep practicing and keep watching Bill Hays and Torsten on YouTube. Eventually, you'll hit something rather consistently. PS - make sure the dog's outta the room.








try a bigger can
[/quote]

Gonna try pie tins. Need a big enough target to build skill and confidence.[/quote]


----------



## Bob Fionda

I'm 53, can't believe it!


----------



## Charles

On seniors discount day at the second hand stores, I tell them I am older than dirt! I am 66 ... gonna be 67 in a couple of months. Like many folks in this age bracket, I do not feel that old. Most folks who know me say I do not move like I am that age. Ah well, there have been good times and bad times ... but all of it has been interesting.

If I live to be 200, I will not have time to finish all the projects I have in mind, even if I never get another interest in my life! Alas, I am omnivorously curious, so I am never satisfied with what I know ... always trying to learn new things and try new things. I guess I am doomed to leave behind a bunch of unfinished projects!

As a friend of mine says, every day above ground is a good day! So keep the gears between your ears turning ... and just keep moving.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Daniel J

turned 14 last month.


----------



## Papa G

I'am 5, no wait 50


----------



## Aras

I am 14, and I love walking through the forest, exploring, hearing birds. You can play video games and see nice things, have fun, but when you go, explore, search for slingshots, shoot, it seems to beat those things.


----------



## rockslinger

I'm 70. I've heard life is like a roll of toilet paper, the closer to the end of the roll the faster it goes.







It's been a good ride! Built a lot of homes in my day, still do a remodel now and then. I've made and shot slingshots 60 + years off and on and still not very good at it..LOL. I really enjoy making the custom naturals. This is a great Forum, great people....Jim


----------



## kooniu

I'm 47 -I see that it is the largest group


----------



## myaim

43 going on 12.


----------



## Papa G

50 going on 5 1/2


----------



## bootneck

im 24 going on 50 but i like it that way, I've got a wife, morgage, step son and my own kid coming on it's way, my wifes 34 and since joining up I've lost all my civvie friends so Im friends with my wife's friends and there all between 45 and 60, but again i like it that way, i have no patience with people my own age unless the're other bootnecks, then they have much more mental maturity than there age's.

My dad is a old fashioned man but doesnt see himself as a grandad but i get on fantastically with him we're both the same age mentally but he has alot more life experiance (and real age) than me so that's a brilliant friendship too (the friendship took alot of earning, until he saw me as a real responsable and proper man too) I grew up old fashioned and my brother was bought up in the 'new' way Im a much happyer for it, my brother (21) is a great lad but it's taken a while for him to 'toughen up' ( and as he say's he's much happyer since he's learned to, in his own words 'man up') I really feel for lads who were brought up in the modern way, good effort to anyone thats breaking free from there soft upbringing and becoming men, it must take alot of effort.

A fair bit of rambling there.
Andy


----------



## pop shot

32


----------



## notchent

39 - but with just as much love for life, fun, adventure and trouble as when I was a kid


----------



## joe mcleod

50- halloween,product tester for highland slings.
cheers


----------



## Ordie69

42 and still storming the gates!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Today I'm 150 years old ,and?


----------



## Ry-shot

dgui said:


> Im Old enough to be Lokkin for a place to fall and I just might do it right now .


i no the age








ur not old ? what u on about !


----------



## flippinout

My wife says 4 my back says 80, the calendar says 36

I love slingshots


----------



## BIG-B

I'm half way to 50 but I'll never grow up


----------



## Danny0663

15 going on to 16


----------



## ZDP-189

Wow, we've had a surge of youngsters since this was first posted.


----------



## Slingshots rule

13


----------



## homemade hunter

12 going on 14... yep my maths skills are that good


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

I've always loved shooting, hunting and fishing. Can't seem to get enough of it! And 'having to' live in the city really keeps me hungry for that occasional opportunity to escape into the 'great outdoors' and pursue my passions.

One of the 'beautys' of slingshots is the opportunity they afford to practice shooting and marksmanship skills anywhere you can find a safe quiet spot, even in your own backyard!

I started shooting slingshots as a young boy, and at age 54 I'm feeling great and doing more shooting now than I've ever done in my life!

Slingshots keep me young!


----------



## slingshotvibe

17


----------



## Berkshire bred

i am also 15 and i would personally rather shoot something in real life than do it on a console.


----------



## harson

Im 40 and have a free and easy outlook to life still feel 18


----------



## Knoll

Am amazed that distribution of ages is so even!


----------



## tnflipper52

59 and thinking 20. Still love Looney Toons and the Three Stooges. Some Little Rascals and old Tarzan movies, ungawah! Comedy, it does a body good.


----------



## Slinger0447

16 :$


----------



## Sharkman

Holy buckets I'm 52! How did that happen? Yesterday I was 20!


----------



## Jesus Freak

I'm 15


----------



## Hoosier

82 going on 50


----------



## BIG PAPA

45 and still running circles around grunts half my age.......


----------



## newconvert

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm 67 going on 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *_ I have a bicycle, a Red Ryder BB gun, and lots of slingshots. _


i am with Henry, the older you get the younger you feel, the only real difference is your toys get more expensive/


----------



## newconvert

harson said:


> Im 40 and have a free and easy outlook to life still feel 18


thats because 40 is still a youngun............ kiddo lol


----------



## newconvert

Hoosier said:


> 82 going on 50


congrats on the 82 i hope you see many more


----------



## e~shot

e~shot said:


>


This was 2 years ago -


----------



## sniper62

50 in October-still only 49


----------



## newconvert

e~shot said:


>


This was 2 years ago -








[/quote]youngster


----------



## cheese

15 this month


----------



## Incomudro

I'm 48.
I feel like I'm in my twenties though - in fact I still do most of the things I did when I was in my twenties.
I believe one should live life to the fullest, but you've got to take care of your body in and out at least as well as you'd take care of anything else you own - say your car - if you want to get a good run out of it.


----------



## Incomudro

^^^^
Sorry!
Didn't know that image would come up _huge!_

Very sorry.


----------



## nutthrower

oh man, feel like 25, but knew I was a bit older when the younger gen call me "SIR" ......OUCH!!!!

just turned 60, mind tells me go for it, body says Whoooooo------SIR, I do feel gifted

and agree with Incomudro, ya gots to take care of the inside


----------



## newconvert

The Gopher said:


> I'm 28. and generally i agree with the younger generation (at least in america) doing less outside activities...except for this North Dakota boy, growing up my friends all had the first nintendos, and stuff but i still liked to make mud pies, catch frogs and go fishin'. Havn't changed much, still don't play video games, still fish, have taken up traditional archery and bow making, slingshots, etc. and since i have a 2.5 year old boy and a 6 month old boy, i'm guessing mud pies might be making a comback too!


enjoy them younguns, they dont stay that way long, my son was like you described the "american" youth of today, now he wants to do stuff with pa, now thats cool.


----------



## nutthrower

newconvert, your one lucky guy to have a son who wants to spend time with ya - that is COOL.. .


----------



## WILD BILL

56 in April


----------



## newconvert

nut thrower said:


> newconvert, your one lucky guy to have a son who wants to spend time with ya - that is COOL.. .


thanks, i do feel lucky


----------



## SlingGal

45 years old.... Still a young'n.









-Restita


----------



## Dayhiker

SlingGal said:


> 45 years old.... Still a young'n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Restita


Yeah... like I'm gonna believe a woman when she gives her age.


----------



## jayw81

30 for me, but still roughing up the kids, catching frogs and acting the fool









I always believed that age is a state of mind...

Jay


----------



## Alex Jacob

Getting older and better at it. Even as a kid I was never into computer games etc. I've got mates who bang on about battle gaming and so on but where's the virtue in virtual?


----------



## SlingGal

Dayhiker said:


> 45 years old.... Still a young'n.
> 
> -Restita


Yeah... like I'm gonna believe a woman when she gives her age. [/quote]

Lol!









-Restita


----------



## Henrygamer

I'm 17.


----------



## JetBlack

38


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Im 27 but feel like 10 when Im on the slingshot forum this is a amazing place to be.


----------



## Ocelli

I'm 45 as of today.


----------



## 1912

21


----------



## newconvert

Incomudro said:


> ^^^^
> Sorry!
> Didn't know that image would come up _huge!_
> 
> Very sorry.


yeah right, showing off the guns!


----------



## newconvert

jayw81 said:


> 30 for me, but still roughing up the kids, catching frogs and acting the fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always believed that age is a state of mind...
> 
> Jay


30? my ears were just drying off lol


----------



## newconvert

Ocelli said:


> I'm 45 as of today.


happy birthday as of that day!


----------



## tomshot123

I'm 14 today! And am OBSESSED with slingshots people at school think i'm crazy that slingshot.hunting is real and don't like me for it :L


----------



## pgandy

72 here.


----------



## lloydedwards40

How old? Mentally or chronologically?
As my sister said;
"You're lucky. You don't have to grow up cos you're a boy"
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## richblades

I'll turn 59 in October and dont feel a day over 58 and a half


----------



## Bruno529

I'll be 50 in two days...so yeah....I'll go with over 50, there's no choice for exactly 50.


----------



## newconvert

Bruno529 said:


> I'll be 50 in two days...so yeah....I'll go with over 50, there's no choice for exactly 50.


happy birthday in 2 days................................. kid!lol


----------



## Sheila

I get an out on this question...women never tell their age


----------



## Sean

47, here.


----------



## newconvert

Sheila said:


> I get an out on this question...women never tell their age


they never tell their age why? cause they are SCARED! 







bwak bwak bwak


----------



## Sheila

Ok, fine, in December I'll be celebrating yet another anniversary of my 29th birthday, how's that?


----------



## newconvert

Sheila said:


> Ok, fine, in December I'll be celebrating yet another anniversary of my 29th birthday, how's that?


you too!


----------



## Xidoo

I am just a jubilado.... jajajajajaja.


----------



## Xidoo

I am called "Nene" since I was three, so I am just a baby. Yo Nene...


----------



## Xidoo

tomshot123 said:


> I'm 14 today! And am OBSESSED with slingshots people at school think i'm crazy that slingshot.hunting is real and don't like me for it :L


I was your age when I was told that slingshots were for little kids and that I needed to grow up. I believe that was not true. I stopped using slingshots for 25 years. Do not listen to people and enjoy them. Saludos mi chavo


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth

I am 14 on the 24th


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth

I am 14 on the 24th


----------



## Thornbottom

"How old are you?!" - My wife sometimes asks me the same question. lol


----------



## Stevotattoo

51


----------



## OleFart

I'm also into air guns, and the majority of the air gun forum membership is in the 50+ group. Maybe it's a second childhood thing, though I'm not certain I ever got out of my first one. Shooting was my first hobby, I suppose, and is still the favorite one. If it shoots, I like it. 68 in a couple of months, BTW.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

This says it all for how old I am! -- Tex
http://www.suddenlysenior.com/oldiswhen.html


----------



## snowmann

well I was 29 for almost 8 years.... then I grew up about the whole "Age-thing" and now I'm 37..... & I've been 37 for the last 4 years .... not sure when - what/when the next jump will occur.


----------



## tradspirit

I'm 64 years old and haven't stopped buying toys...


----------



## AZ Stinger

Old enough to know better...


----------



## Dani Rodrigues

I am 15 and i am going to stay here


----------



## Tinbum

Dani Rodrigues said:


> I am 15 and i am going to stay here


What, at 15!?!


----------



## Tinbum

I'm 41 and currently starting my 4th childhood!


----------



## Willyjohn

I will be 75 on Oct. 13. Willyjohn


----------



## pgandy

I am not far behind you. When I grow up I want to be a fireman. What do you want to be?


----------



## Quercusuber

Fantastic!! ...by the way this topic is going, I will be 99 when it's over








Serious, i'm 37.
Cheers everyone!!


----------



## f00by

Couple weeks off 31.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

This picture was taken of me 55 years ago! -- Tex


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Keep practicing, my wife just started shooting, shes 24 , im 29, we feel older in mind young at heart, we are both working on quitting smoking, slingshots have helped better than any nicotine patch, everytime we feel like a cigarrete, i grab my hts, she shoots with a homemade frame i made her, and we pop off a few shots!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

will be 22 November 1st


----------



## Gabriel66

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm 67 going on 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *_ I have a bicycle, a Red Ryder BB gun, and lots of slingshots. _


I feel very good


----------



## wood'n'rubber

14. 15 in Jan 2013


----------



## Sherman

Pretty astonishing, I think, that any sport or hobby would have such an almost perfect spread of age ranges. I doubt there are many things that would attract young, middle age and more wise (ha!) so evenly. I kinda doubt our gender diversity is anything close to 50/50.


----------



## mrpaint

Tex-Shooter said:


> This picture was taken of me 55 years ago! -- Tex


**** tex, good looking guy in that pic there, and no im not gay.

paint


----------



## Knot Funny

55 this November


----------



## danmakesshooters

Breaking the mould on mxred91's post, 14!


----------



## danmakesshooters

powelly said:


> I'm 15  I live in the UK me and Sam representing the kids that don't sit on there fat bottoms all day


 ehem...


----------



## danmakesshooters

huey224 said:


> yay i think im the youngest on the forum!


 how old?


----------



## vfabrizio

13 o.o


----------



## RNMike

47 year old pup!


----------



## bigron

41 going on 15


----------



## SlingDaddy

37 here. Interesting results - a pretty even mix of ages


----------



## AnotherAussieSlinger

turning 14 in a few weeks :neener:


----------



## Greavous

half a century club here. still feel 26 but sometimes my hands feel much older.


----------



## eggy22

53 and feeling Goood .


----------



## nutthrower

"62" .......in my mind I'm 25 ........but my body tells me whoooa there fella,  but I found my Soul Mate and life couldn't be better


----------



## NoobShooter

Dang!! Had to revisit this page and delete and move my vote from nearly two years ago.. Going to be 32 on December 28th.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

I'll be 32 in May


----------



## Whitewolf

60...nuff said....

Dennis


----------



## pgandy

Update: Now 74 and 75 is not that far away. Cheepers!


----------



## gunslingster

Not telling!


----------



## pgandy

80 now. Time flies.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Be 83 this month!


----------



## pgandy

Tex-Shooter said:


> Be 83 this month!


Happy Birthday in advance.


----------



## Blue Raja

16 years into the "over 50" option. 66 years old.


----------



## THWACK!

I'm young enough to have bought a 2018 Kawasaki Ninja 400 ABS KRT pocket-rocket sport bike at age 74.

A FANTASTIC motorcycle, BTW.

THWACK!


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts

Been 31 since September. Old enough to notice new pains. Young enough to never admit it out loud.


----------



## THWACK!

nutthrower said:


> "62" .......in my mind I'm 25 ........but my body tells me whoooa there fella,  but I found my Soul Mate and life couldn't be better


My soul mate is a Chihuahua.

Don't ask...

THWACK!


----------

